# ORCHID FEVER by Eric Hanson



## abax (Jan 5, 2016)

This is an older book, but I've been re-reading it because
I enjoy Hanson's writing and, of course, it's about the Orchid World. One sentence especially caught my attention. A man at a Paph. conference said to Hanson
that the only people crazier than Paph. people were dog
show people...and Paph. people are not far behind. 
If you haven't read this book or read it a long time ago,
you might just want to pick it up again. It's fun!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 6, 2016)

Yes, I wanted to get some copies in French for some friends in Montreal.


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 6, 2016)

Very cool stories in that book !!!! Jean


----------



## mormodes (Jan 6, 2016)

I like Eric Hansen's writing too. Here's one about orchids in Arabia. http://archive.aramcoworld.com/issue/200606/orchid.arabia.htm


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 6, 2016)

It is an amazing book. I'd also suggest reading his "Stranger in the Forest" - his journey through Borneo after his divorce.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks for both.


----------



## abax (Jan 7, 2016)

MOTORING WITH MOHAMMED is quite good too. I exchanged emails with him for a short time after the publication of ORCHID FEVER and he's a very nice, gently
funny correspondent. I haven't seen anything he's published in several years. I wonder where he is now.

Jean, did you read the book in French or English? There
must be translations to French somewhere Eric.

I've suffered and been amazed twice with him in STRANGER IN THE FOREST. A friend in Kuching tells me
that logging has virtually destroyed Sarawak's rain
forests before anyone even knew what's there. Such a
damned shame.

As an aside, I very much enjoyed the sections in which he took on
CITES for the general bumblers they are. Good on him!


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 7, 2016)

abax said:


> ...
> 
> Jean, did you read the book in French or English? There
> must be translations to French somewhere Eric.
> ...




I have read the English version twice ; didn't know that a french version exists !?

btw. I have been asking Guido B. if the story corresponds in every point to reality: he must have smiled when he read my mail acc. to his answer  !

Jean


----------



## abax (Jan 7, 2016)

I'd love to hear Dr. B's answer! I think no two accounts of
any event are ever exactly the same. I did, however, enjoy
that chapter a very great deal and admire Dr. B...and his
driving. 

I've only been on the auto bahn once and it scared the hell outta me!


----------



## tomkalina (Jan 8, 2016)

Angela,

If you enjoyed Hansen's books, I'd suggest reading "Frederick Sander the Orchid King" by Arthur Swinson if you haven't already. It's long out of print but still available at a fairly reasonable price. Joe Kunisch, Jerry Fischer and I met with Eric Hansen years back at one of the Paph Guild meetings when he was collecting information for "Orchid Fever" and some of what we discussed with him is in the book, mostly but not always without our names attached. 

I also spent an enjoyable week with Guido at his home some years ago when we were exploring whether a collaboration on a new Paph book might be possible. It never did come to pass, but I did spend some time at the Schlechter Institute with him researching species taxonomy. On the autobahn, I can attest to the fact that the good Dr, drives very fast. Also, that no one in their right mind drives in the passing (left) lane unless they want a fast-closing Mercedes up their tail-pipe. Also, it's illegal unless you're passing someone to be in that lane - ie. tickets are issued.

Good times!


----------



## theorchidzone (Jan 8, 2016)

Makes me want to live in Germany.

"Also, that no one in their right mind drives in the passing (left) lane unless they want a fast-closing Mercedes up their tail-pipe. Also, it's illegal unless you're passing someone to be in that lane - ie. tickets are issued."


----------



## abax (Jan 8, 2016)

Unless you're crazy or used to the autobahn, it's thrilling but horribly frightening for an American anyway. I was
riding with a friend in a Porsche Targa with the super charged engine and he had the petal to the floor the whole ride. I never saw a cop anywhere, thank goodness. I'd swear to this day that the car was
airborne a few times.

I wish I could meet Hanson or Dr. B, but our paths have
never crossed. The conversation must have been outstanding...and funny. I love good talkers. I've always wanted to meet the Fung family too, but the last
time I attended the POE I didn't see their booth anywhere. I WILL find the Swinson book! I'm a book junkie and I have a computer!!! Thank you!


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 9, 2016)

abax said:


> I'd love to hear Dr. B's answer! I think no two accounts of
> any event are ever exactly the same. I did, however, enjoy
> that chapter a very great deal and admire Dr. B...and his
> driving.
> ...



en résumé: lots of facts with quite some 'novel' nevertheless  !

Jean


----------

